# White Smoke



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

I Have A Weed Trimmer, Yardman 31cc, And Ther Is White Smoke Comming Out The Exaust. Maybe Gas Is Likingfrome The Carburator?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

White smoke comes from oil so maybe your fuel mixture is too rich, try some fresh mix at 40:1 or 50:1 and the smoke will probably go away. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

white smoke it not oil, blue smoke it oil

I would also suggest burning out your muffler, might be clogged


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> white smoke it not oil, blue smoke it oil
> 
> I would also suggest burning out your muffler, might be clogged


If it's not oil, then what??? Tobacco???


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Could be


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It may be a shade of blue or I just burn a better, more pure, grade of oil which lacks the blue pigments. However, when an oil fire is shown on the news it is usually brown/black. I watched John Wayne in Hellfighters several times and don't remember any blue fires. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

True (john wayne reference) but that is without gas or proper quantities of air added so there is an incomplete burn of the hydrocarbons, thus black smoke. With the gas involved and a carburetor adding air you get a better burn thus no black smoke, thus the fram-i-stat doesn't clog the frangus and cause governmental intervention. LOL

>Maytag


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maytag said:


> True (john wayne reference) but that is without gas or proper quantities of air added so there is an incomplete burn of the hydrocarbons, thus black smoke. With the gas involved and a carburetor adding air you get a better burn thus no black smoke, thus the fram-i-stat doesn't clog the frangus and cause governmental intervention. LOL
> 
> >Maytag


Without proper quantity of air added???? Maytag, it had the whole atmosphere, there ain't no more than that. lol Have a good one. Geo


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

more likely condesation or water in the tank, dump it out & use fresh mix.

--Lucky


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

luckyvision said:


> more likely condesation or water in the tank, dump it out & use fresh mix.
> 
> --Lucky


Doubtful, geo's suspicion is the correct one, oil produces a grey/bluish color smoke, but really looks mostly white in bright sunlight. Moisture in the fuel generally will not even meter through the carburetor circuits on most small engines.


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

depending on the typ of 2cyl oil you use you will get blue smoke from dark blue oil mix and get get white smoke from brown colored oil like bombardier or castol oil and you get blue smoke from Amsoil YamaLube and other non-Mineral oils


----------



## ftfixer (Sep 20, 2009)

gas black/oil blue/water white on larger hp engines kinda dought it on this one.i would drain it all and get the right mixture. how does it run?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't figure you guys out. WATER does not burn and does not make smoke! If you get water hot enough, it makes steam not smoke. 

Any fuel (not just gas) will produce black smoke if there is insufficient oxygen to give the optimum burn. When oil mixed with gas burns in an engine it produces smoke that can easily be called white or grey and may have a bluish tint, but it's certainly not blue!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i would agree with the oil as being burned. not much else in there to burn unless you are trying some new self made fuel. 
water WILL burn... the Aggies down here did that years ago. but no hand held lawn unit will burn water. steam yes. but again out of these engines? no dont think so. 

running the unit in dry grass might cause smoke. and fire. WARNING this is not recommended.


----------

